# Shelf life of various oils~



## Coffee (Dec 25, 2012)

Oils List info

Shelf Life of Oils​The shelf life of an oil will vary based on heat. If you refrigerate an oil, its shelf life will increase. If you have a large amount, you can freeze the rest of it if you know you will not use it for a while. We highly recommend either refrigerating or freezing what you will not use right away. 
All oils can be used up to 100%. The only time you may want to use less is when it is a very rich oil, or it is an oil that is expensive. 

[FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]*Almond Oil - Unrefined*[/FONT]
*S**helf Life of 1 year*
Botanical Name: Prunus dulcis
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed / Unrefined
Color: Light gold to clear
Obtained From: The kernel
Contains: Glucosides, minerals, vitamins, oleic acid and sterolins
Uses: All skin types, especially skin prone to eczema, sensitive, inflamed and dry. Known for its ability to soften and soothe inflamed skin.

*Almond Oil - Refined Expeller*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*[/FONT]
Botanical Name: Prunus dulcis
Origin: USA
Extraction Method: Expeller Pressed / Refined
Color: Light gold to clear
Obtained From: The kernel
Contains: Glucosides, minerals, vitamins, oleic acid and sterolins
Uses: All skin types, especially skin prone to eczema, sensitive, inflamed and dry. Known for its ability to soften and soothe inflamed skin.

*Aloe Vera Oil*
*Shelf Life of 6 months to 1 year*
Botanical Name: Aloe barbadensis 
Extraction Method: Maceration in soy bean oil 
Color: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA
Obtained From: Stems
Contains: 
Uses: All skin types, especially prematurely aged, sensitive, inflamed and dry 


[/FONT]
*Amla Oil*
*Shelf Life of 1 to 2 years* Botanical Name: Emblica officinalis
Extraction Method: Maceration
Color: Mild yellow to mild brown
Obtained From: The fruit
Contains:
Uses: All skin types, although beneficial Ayurvedic herb used in hair products to strength and condition


*Apricot Kernel CP*
*Shelf Life of 6 months to 1 year*
Botanical Name: Prunus armeniaca
Extraction Method: Cold pressed
Color: Gentle gold
Obtained From: The kernel
Contains: Rich in oleic and linoleic acids.
Uses: All skin types, especially prematurely aged, sensitive, inflamed and dry, easily absorbed

*Apricot Kernel Expeller*
*Shelf Life of 6 months to 1 year*
Botanical Name: Prunus armeniaca
Extraction Method: Expeller pressed
Color: Gentle gold
Obtained From: The kernel
Contains: Rich in oleic and linoleic acids.
Uses: All skin types, especially prematurely aged, sensitive, inflamed and dry, easily absorbed

*Argan Oil*
*Shelf Life of 2 years*
Botanical Name: Argania spinosa
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Morocco
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed / Unrefined
Color: Light/medium golden brown
Obtained From: The nuts
Contains: Considered a very rich and nutritious oil high in Vitamin E and antioxidants. Contains sterols with anti-inflammatory properties.
Uses: All skin types, especially skin prone to eczema, sensitive, 
inflamed and dry skin issues


[/FONT]
*Avocado Oil CP/Unrefined*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*
Botanical Name: Persea gratissima
Origin: France
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed / Unrefined
Color: Rich, dark, thick green
Obtained From: Fruit
Contains: High in Vitamin E, lecithin and phytosterols
Uses: Known for it's healing, anti-bacterial and anti-wrinkle properties

*Avocado Oil Refined*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*

Botanical Name: Persea gratissima
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]France
Extraction Method: Expeller
Color: Clear gold green (very pale)
Obtained From: Fruit
Contains: High in Vitamin E, lecithin and phytosterols
Uses: Known for it's healing, anti-bacterial and anti-wrinkle properties

[/FONT]*Babbasu Oil*
*Shelf Life of 1 - 2 years*
Botanical Name: Orbignya oleifera
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Brazil
Extraction Method: Expeller / Refined
Color: White / semi-solid
Obtained From: The fruit
Contains: Very high in essential fatty acids


[/FONT]
*Baobab Oil*
*Shelf Life of 2 years*
Botanical Name: Adansonia digitata
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Africa[/FONT]
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed
Color: Clear / White when solidified
Obtained From: The seeds
Uses: Quick to absorb with exceptional conditioning properties. Does not clog pores. Very rich and stable.

*Blackberry Seed Oil*
*Shelf Life of 6 months to 1 year*
Rich and very high in essential fatty acids, making it great for the health of the skin. Along with essential fatty acids, Blackberry seed oil nourishes the skin with vitamin C, leaving it protected from damage. Blackberry seed oil conditions the skin, leaving it smooth and healthy. 
Botanical Name: Rubus Fruticosus
Origin: USA
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed
Color: light to medium green
Derived From: the seeds
Contains: very high in essential fatty acids
Base Oil: can be used up to 100% strength


*Black Currant Seed Oil*
*Shelf Life of 6 months to 1 year*
Botanical Name: Ribes nigrum
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Australia
Extraction Method: Cold pressed
Color: Golden
Obtained From: Black Currant seed
Contains: Gamma Linolenic Acid (high level)
Uses: High in gamma linolenic acid, an important fatty acid that helps maintain healthy skin and repair skin damaged by the sun. The rejuvenating effect is especially useful in treating mature skin.[/FONT]


*Black Raspberry Seed Oil*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*
Botanical Name: Rubus Occidentalis
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA[/FONT]
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed
Color: Mild green color
Contains 4 forms of Vitamin E: Alpha-tocopherol, gamma-tocopherol, beta tocotrienols, gamma tocotrienols
Attributes/Properties: Ultra rich in antioxidants, 85% essential fatty acids (30% of these are Omega-3s)


*Black Seed Oil*
*Shelf Life of 6 months to 1 year*
Botanical Name: Nigella sativa
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed / Unrefined
Color: Rich, deep gold to dark brownish black
Obtained From: The seeds
Contains: Very concentrated with essential fatty acids
Uses: Use for its healing properties, while also to treat eczema, psoriasis and dry skin.

_Use caution with this oil if pregnant._[/FONT]


----------



## Coffee (Dec 25, 2012)

*Blueberry Seed Oil*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*
Botanical Name: Vaccinium Corymbosum
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA[/FONT]
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed
Color: Rich Green Color
Obtained from: Seeds
Oil Attributes/Properties: Potent anti-oxidant, conditioning, not greasy, gentle blueberry aroma


*Borage Oil 20% GLA CP*
*Shelf Life of 6 months (Refrigerate! This is a delicate oil that goes rancid quickly)*

Botanical Name: Borago officinalis
Origin: Australia
Extraction Method: Cold pressed
Color: Pale yellow
Obtained From: The seed
Contains: Gamma linoleic acid (GLA), vitamins, minerals
Uses: All skin types. Used for multiple sclerosis, menopausal problems, heart disease, psoriasis, eczema, prematurely aged skin

*Brahmi Oil (infused) *
*Shelf Life of 1 year*
Botanical Name: Bacopa monniera
Extraction Method: infused into almond sweet oil/CP
Color: medium rich green
Obtained From: the fruit
Uses: used for its diuretic properties in [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]India, as well as a treatment in hair care to relieve itchy scalp and to help with hair loss. Purifies and tightens skin.
[/FONT]

*Brazil Nut Oil*
*Shelf Life of 2 years*
Botanical Name: Bertholletia excelsa 
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Brazil[/FONT]
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed / Gently Refined
Color: Clear yellow with a slightly nutty aroma 
Obtained From: The nuts 
Contains: Highest content of selenium, as well as 70% fat content (very rich); 17% protein 
Uses: Excellent lubricant and conditioner for the skin and in your hair care routine. Very rich and stable.



*Broccoli Seed Oil*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*

Botanical Name: Brassica oleracea italica
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA[/FONT]
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed
Color: Anywhere from a golden yellow to brown to dark green
Obtained from: The seeds
Uses: Used for its conditioning properties, as well as its high vitamin content.

*Calendula Oil / Infusion*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*

Botanical Name: Calendula officinalis
Origin: USA
Extraction Method: Our Calendula Oil is produced using Certified Organic Virgin Olive Oil, cold pressed and infused with Certified (fresh dried) Calendula Flowers. We use only a natural gas flame to extract the properties of the flower. The oil is strained through unbleached cheesecloth for purity, producing the finest Calendula Oil available.
Fresh dried indicates that the flowers are dried for a period of 24-36 hours to lessen the moisture content. 
Color: Clear, bright yellow
Obtained From: The whole organic calendula flower (not just the petals)
Uses: Stimulates the formation of new tissue, their (flowers) anti-inflammatory properties are soothing to the skin and they gently promote blood circulation. Excellent for damaged or injured skin tissue and used extensively in creams, balms and salves


*Camelina (Gold of Pleasure)*
*Shelf Life of 2 years*

Botanical Name: Camelina sativa
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA
Extraction Method: Cold pressed
Color: Medium yellow
Obtained From: The seeds
Contains: High in anti-ageing emollient properties but its most unusual characteristic is that it contains a relatively high content of plant sterols (approx 200 mg per kg) [/FONT]
Camelina Oil is similar in fatty acid composition to Flax seed oil (which means it has a high omega 3 content), but with a much more stable shelf life. Often called False or Wild Flax oil because of how similar the two oils are.


*Camellia Oil (Sinensis)*
*Shelf Life of 2 years*

Botanical Name: Camellia sinensis
Origin: Asia / [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Japan
Extraction Method: Cold pressed
Color: Yellow
Obtained From: The seed
Contains: Very high in oleic acid 80%
Uses: Excellent skin and hair conditioning properties
[/FONT] 

*Camellia Oil (Oleifera)*
*Shelf Life of 2 years*

Botanical Name: Camellia oleifera
Origin: Asia / [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Japan
Extraction Method: Cold pressed
Color: Yellow
Obtained From: The seed
Contains: Very high in oleic acid 80%
Uses: Excellent skin and hair conditioning properties (this one is slightly more emollient than its sinensis sister)

[/FONT] 
*Carrot Seed Oil CP*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*

Botanical Name: Daucus carota
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA
Extraction Method: Cold pressed
Color: Rich, dark green
Obtained From: The seed
Contains: Vitamins, minerals, beta-carotene vitamins (B,C,D,E), minerals, beta carotene, provitamin A and EFA's
Uses: Premature aging, itching, burns, dryness, psoriasis and eczema; rejuvenating, reduces scarring.

[/FONT]*Castor Oil CP*
*Indefinite Shelf Life*

Botanical Name: Ricinus communis
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA
Extraction Method: Cold pressed
Color: Clear
Obtained From: The castor bean
Uses: Excellent lubricating properties as well as leaving a glossy look in your lip products

[/FONT]
*Chardonnay Grape Seed Oil CP*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*
Botanical Name: Vitis Vinifera 
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA[/FONT]
Extraction Method: Cold pressed
Color: Medium green 
Obtained from: The seeds
Contains: 
Uses: Lovely, absorbs into skin quickly, excellent for oily skin.


----------



## Coffee (Dec 25, 2012)

*Cherry Kernel Oil*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*

Botanical Name: Prunus avium
Extraction Method: Expeller
Color: Light gold
Obtained From: The kernel
Contains: Interesting chain of fatty acids
Uses: Used for its conditioning properties. While it protects the skin, it also leaves it soft and smooth.

*Chia Seed Oil CP*
*Shelf Life of 2 years*
Botanical Name: Salvia columbariae
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA
Extraction Method: Cold pressed / Unrefined
Color: Rich brown
Obtained From: The seed
Contains: Relatively high in linolenic acid 40%
Uses: Nutrient rich, luxurious oil which leaves a wonderful feeling on the skin. This is also used in traditional tattooing.

[/FONT] 
*Coconut Cream Or/Vir*
*Shelf Life of 2 - 4 years *

Botanical Name: Cocos nucifera
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]India
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed / Centrifuged / Organic / Virgin
Color: White
Obtained From: Fresh coconut flesh
Uses: Smells so beautiful! Conditioning, protective, and helps to keep other carrier oils from going rancid. [/FONT]This is the one gals have been using to spot treat their acne.

*Cranberry Seed Oil*
*Shelf Life of 2 years*
Botanical Name: Vaccinium macrocarpon
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA
Extraction Method: Cold pressed
Color: Golden yellow to orange
Obtained From: Cranberry seeds
Contains: 70% essential fatty acids with high levels of Vitamin E. Contains the highest levels (proclaimed) of tocotrienols and tocopherols. There are NO fruit essences added.
Uses: Excellent emollient properties as well as conditioning to the skin and hair

[/FONT]
*Emu Oil*
*Shelf Life of 1 year (Refrigeration recommended, as this is a delicate oil)*
Grade 'A', Australian Emu Oil, produced under the Strict Australian Emu Oil regulations (equivalent to the USDA). The birds are totally free range, feeding on an all natural diet, which includes natural plants with antibiotic properties. No growth hormones or medicines are used, and they are not fed on corn, meat meal or hydrogenated oil feed. This is the real thing, as natural as you can get. All the natural fatty acids are preserved by low temperature refining processes and refrigerated storage.

NOTE: Research has shown that emu oil is almost 100% Triglyceride which means that emu oil is nearly a complete neutral lipid. Since emu oil lacks phospholipids and the human skin is phospholipid deficient, the transdermal properties are phenomenal. Thus, when emu oil is mixed with herbs known for their ability of acting on skin or muscle-joint problems, the results can be extraordinary.

Botanical Name: Dromaius novaehollandiae
Origin: Australia
Extraction Method: Fat rendered
Color: Thick and white
Derived From: Emu fat
Contains: Emu Oil (Our Pure Emu Oil contains 0.02% of healthy vitamin E oil to preserve freshness. The Emu Oil is still 100% pure.)



*Evening Primrose Oil CP*
*Shelf Life of 6 months to 1 year (Refrigeration recommended, as this ia delicate oil)*

Botanical Name: Oenothera biennis
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Australia
Extraction Method: Cold pressed / unrefined
Color: Yellow and rich
Obtained From: The seed
Contains: Gamma linolenic acid, vitamins, minerals
Uses: Can be used in shampoos for dry hair, in lotions and creams for dry skin and eczema. Considered an astringent and recently used for PMS syndrome and of course for it's gamma linolenic acids content.

[/FONT]
*Flax Seed Oil (Organic)*
*Shelf Life of 6 months (Refrigerate! This oil is quick to go rancid)*
Botanical Name: Linum usitatissimum
Origin: USA
Extraction Method: Cold pressed
Color: Medium to dark yellow
Obtained From: The seed
Contains: High concentration of Omega-3 essential fatty acids
Uses: Internally said to reduce cholesterol; externally, useful for oily skin, acne. Psoriasis, eczema. High Vitamin E level makes it useful for preventing scarring and stretch marks. Smells like melted butter. Goes rancid quickly. 


*Fractionated Coconut Oil*
*Indefinite Shelf Life*

AKA "Capric/Caprylic Triglycerides" 
Botanical Name: Cocos nucifera
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA[/FONT]
Extraction method: Fractionation
Color: Clear
Contains: Medium-chain triglycerides 
Uses: Great massage oil, very light.


----------



## Coffee (Dec 25, 2012)

*Grapeseed Oil CP*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*

Botanical Name: Vitis vinifera
Origin: Chile
Extraction Method: Cold pressed
Color: Clear pale green
Obtained From: The seed
Contains: Vitamins, minerals, proteins
Uses: Is the lightest of the oils and virtually odorless. It is also very "drying", which should be kept in mind when making products for dry-skin problems. It is an excellent base for perfume blending

*Hazelnut Oil CP*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*
Botanical Name: Corylus avellana
Origin: USA
Extraction Method: Cold pressed/virgin/unrefined
Color: Rich deep yellow
Obtained From: The nut
Contains: Vitamins, minerals, protein
Uses: Slightly astringent, toning, fast absorption. Tones and tightens skin, helps maintain firmness and elasticity of the skin. Helps to strengthen capillaries so might be useful against thread veins. Encourages cell regeneration while stimulating circulation


*Hazelnut Oil Refined*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*
Botanical Name: Corylus avellana
Origin: USA
Extraction Method: Expeller pressed / Refined
Color: Clear yellow
Obtained From: The nut
Contains: Vitamins, minerals, protein
Uses: Slightly astringent, toning, fast absorption. Tones and tightens skin, helps maintain firmness and elasticity of the skin. Helps to strengthen capillaries so might be useful against thread veins. Encourages cell regeneration while stimulating circulation.



*Hemp Seed Oil CP (Organic)*
*Shelf Life of 1 year (Should be refrigerated)*

Botanical Name: Cannabis sativa
Origin: Canada
Extraction Method: Cold pressed / Unrefined / Organic
Color: Deep, rich green
Obtained From: Finola Hempseed
Contains: Vit A, B1, B2, B3, B6, C, D & E
Uses: With its gentle nutty flavor and scent this oil is used to reduce skin discomfort by soothing and restoring dry or damaged skin and increasing the natural moisture retention capacity. With regular use, body care products containing hemp seed oil can help slow down the effects of skin aging and leave the skin smooth, soft and conditioned.

*Holly Oil*
*Indefinite Shelf Life*
Botanical Name: Ilex opaca
Origin: Canada
Color: Clear
Obtained From: Holly leaf
Extraction method: Extracted into jojoba oil w/Vitamin E
Contains: Holly leaf properties
Uses: Used as a therapeutic massage oil while it leaves no oily residue, is non-scented, non-staining with an unlimited shelf life. Does not clog pores.


*Hypericum (*[FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]*St John's Wort) Oil*
*Shelf Life of 1 years*[/FONT]
Botanical Name: Hypericum perforatum
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA
Extraction Method: Maceration infused in organic olive oil
Color: Rich, deep red
Obtained From: Flowers
Uses: Amazing anti-inflammatory; excellent for sensitive skin, damaged skin and bruises! VERY healing.

_Caution: Parts of the Body that have been treated with __St John's__ Wort Ointment should not be exposed to the sun as it contains Hypericin which makes the skin more sensitive._
[/FONT]


*Jojoba Oil (Refined)*
*Indefinite Shelf Life*

Botanical Name: Simmondsia chinensis
Origin: USA
Extraction Method: Expeller pressed / refined
Color: Very rich, clear
Obtained From: The jojoba bean
Contains: Protein, minerals, a waxy substance that mimics collagen
Uses: Jojoba oil can act as a second skin, providing protection and emolliency while still allowing the skin to breathe. Can help control acne and oily skin or scalp since excess sebum actually dissolves in jojoba. Anti oxidant, may help extend the life of other oils.


*Jojoba Oil Gold CP*
*Indefinite Shelf Life*
Botanical Name: Simmondsia chinensis
Origin: USA
Extraction Method: Cold pressed
Color: Very rich, golden
Obtained From: The jojoba bean
Contains: Protein, minerals, a waxy substance that mimics collagen
Uses: Jojoba oil can act as a second skin, providing protection and emolliency while still allowing the skin to breathe. Can help control acne and oily skin or scalp since excess sebum actually dissolves in jojoba. Anti oxidant, may help extend the life of other oils.


*Jojoba Oil Gold CP (Organic)*
*Indefinite Shelf Life*
Botanical Name: Simmondsia chinensis
Origin: USA
Extraction Method: Cold pressed
Color: Very rich, golden
Obtained From: The jojoba bean
Contains: Protein, minerals, a waxy substance that mimics collagen
Uses: Jojoba oil can act as a second skin, providing protection and emolliency while still allowing the skin to breathe. Can help control acne and oily skin or scalp since excess sebum actually dissolves in jojoba. Anti oxidant, may help extend the life of other oils.

*Karanja Oil Exp*
*Shelf Life of 2 years*
Botanical Name: Pongamia glabra
Origin: Asia
Extraction Method: Expeller pressed / extra virgin / wild crafted
Color: Gold/clear
Obtained From: Karanja seed
Contains: High content of triglycerides
Uses: Antiseptic, healing, cleansing properties, insecticidal, and antiparasitic.
Base Oil: Recommended usage rate of 4-10%


----------



## Coffee (Dec 25, 2012)

*Kiwi Seed Oil*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*
Botanical Name: Actinidia chinensis
Origin: USA
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed
Color: Very light yellow
Obtained From: The seed
Contains: Contains over 60% of the very nutritionally important Essential Fatty Acid (EFA) and Alpha Linolenic Acid (ALA)
Uses: This tropical oil is ideally suited for skin and hair care products as the high concentration of ALA helps to maintain moisture in the skin and hair and prevent drying and scaling. Anti-aging product and an important dermatitis formulation ingredient


*Kukui Nut Oil CP*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*

Botanical Name: Aleurites moluccana
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA
Extraction Method: Cold pressed
Color: Clear to light brown
Obtained From: The kukui nut
Contains: High percentages of linoleic and oleic acids
Uses: Excellent penetration qualities! Without leaving a greasy feeling it protects delicate tissue from drying out. This is one of the lightest oils for the facial area.


[/FONT]
*Macadamia Nut Oil CP*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*
Botanical Name: Macadamia integrifolia
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Australia
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed / Unrefined
Color: Medium to dark brown
Obtained From: The nut
Contains: High concentration of palmitoleic acid!
Uses: Similar in its chemical structure to the sebum of human skin. Excellent emollient[/FONT]


*Mango Oil CP*
*Shelf Life of 1 - 2 years*

Botanical Name: Mangifera Indica
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Europe
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed
Color: Clear gold
Obtained From: The seed
Uses: Used for its revitalizing and conditioning properties[/FONT] 

*Marula Oil*
*Shelf Life of 2 years *
Botanical Name: Sclerocarya birrea
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Africa
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed
Color: Light to medium brown
Obtained From: The kernel[/FONT]
[FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Contains: Rich in oleic acid and anti-oxidants. Contains a high amount of palmitic acid as well.[/FONT]
[FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Uses: Lovely, rich, quick to absorb, making it great for formulas that hydrate and heal skin problems.

*Meadowfoam Oil*
*Very Stable Shelf Life*
Botanical Name: Limnanthes alba
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed / Virgin / Organic
Color: Mild yellow
Obtained From: The seed
Contains: Consists of 97% very long chain fatty acids (C20 and C22). The long chains make the oil particularly stable and resistant to oxidation and deterioration.
Uses: Probably the best oil to help prevent moisture loss. This oil is used for conditioning, while adding shine to hair care products as well. Considered a wonderful lubricant oil. Very stable.

[/FONT]
*Neem Seed Oil CP Unrefined*
*Shelf Life of 2 years*
Botanical Name: Azadirachta Indica
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]India
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed / Virgin
Color: Dark, rich green/brown
Obtained From: The seed
Contains: Triterpenes more specifically, limonoids such as azadirachtin, salannin, meliantriol, nimbin, nimbidin, meliantriol, deacetylazadirachtinol, salannin, salannol, 3-deacetylsalannin etc.[/FONT]
[FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Uses: Used for its anti-bacterial properties. This oil is stinky but heavenly in aiding the process of healing. Used for all skin disorders you can imagine! Fungicide, conditioning, regenerating and restoring, antiseptic, insecticide. Psoriasis, skin diseases, herpes, allergies, sensitive skin, itching, sunburns, etc.

[FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]WARNING: This is a very, very strongly scented oil! [/FONT][/FONT]


[/FONT]


----------



## Coffee (Dec 25, 2012)

*Olive Oil Pomace*
*Shelf Life of 2 years*

Botanical Name: Olea Europaea
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA
Extraction Method: Expeller
Color: Medium olive
Obtained From: The olive
Contains: Rich in minerals, vitamins, proteins, essential fatty acids
Uses: Conditioning, cleansing, softening, absorbs easily, anti-oxidant

[/FONT]
*Olive Oil CP Unref (Organic)*
*Shelf Life of 2 years*
Botanical Name: Olea Europaea
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Spain
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed
Color: Dark green
Obtained From: The olive
Contains: Rich in minerals, vitamins, proteins, essential fatty acids
Uses: Conditioning, cleansing, softening, absorbs easily, anti-oxidant
[/FONT] 

*Ostrich Oil*
*Shelf Life of 1 year *

Origin: USA
Color: White
Obtained From: Rendered from the bird fat (from the outside of the carcass) and refined
Contains: High content of Omega-6 and Omega-9 essential fatty acids
Uses: Non-comodogenic, transdermal, conditioning properties

*Palm Oil / Red - Unrefined*
*Shelf Life of 2 years*
*(Environmentally sustainable sources only)*
Botanical Name: Elaeis guineensis
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed
Color: Deep orange/red
Obtained From: The palm fruit
Contains: Very rich in carotene and anti-oxidant tocotrienols 

[/FONT]
*Papaya Seed Oil CP*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*
Botanical Name: Carica Papaya L.
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Europe
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed
Color: Medium orange
Obtained From: The seed
Contains: Rich in essential fatty acids
Uses: Conditioning, transdermal properties

[/FONT]
*Parsley Seed Oil*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*
Botanical Name: Petroselinum crispum
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA[/FONT]
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed
Color: Dark Green
Attributes/Properties: Warming, stimulating, refreshing, anti-inflammatory, anti-itch




*Passion Fruit Oil CP* also known as Maracuja Oil
*Shelf Life of 1 - 2 years*

Botanical Name: Passiflora edulis
Origin:[FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif] Brazil
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed
Color: Light orange/clear
Obtained From: The seed
Contains: High in Vitamin A and potassium
Uses: Anti-bacterial, anti-itching, anti-inflammatory properties

[/FONT]
*Peach Kernel Oil CP*
*Shelf Life of 2 years*
Botanical Name: Prunus Persica
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed
Color: Slightly orange/yellow
Obtained From: The kernel
Uses: Penetrating, non-greasy, emollient, conditioning

[/FONT]
*Pecan Nut Oil CP Unrefined*
*Shelf Life of 1 year *

Botanical Name: Algooquian Paccan
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed
Color: Dark brown
Obtained From: The nut
Contains: High in oleic acids, rich but nutritious to your skin
Uses: Conditioning, emollient, healing properties[/FONT]


[FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]*Perilla Oil CP*
*[FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Shelf Life of 1 - 2 years[/FONT]*[/FONT]
Botanical Name: Perilla ocymoides
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Asia
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed
Color: Gold
Obtained From: The seed
Contains: High in Omega 3 fatty acids
Uses: Excellent oil for acne or eczema with its antiseptic properties; great for inflammation and itchiness [/FONT]


*Pistachio Nut Oil CP Unrefined*
*Shelf Life of 6 months to 1 year *
Botanical Name: Pistacia Vera
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA[/FONT]
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed
Color: Dark brown
Obtained From: The nut
Contains: Rich in phytosterols which may have anti-cancer properties!
Uses: Wonderful, natural emollient


----------



## Coffee (Dec 25, 2012)

*Plum Kernel Oil*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*

Botanical Name: Prunus Domestica
Origin: France
Extraction Method: Expeller / Cold Pressed / Unrefined / Virgin
Color: Golden Yellow
Obtained from: Kernel
Uses: Exotic, rich, great penetration ability. Fruity top note resembling Marzipan. High in fatty acids. High in anti-oxidant properties. Non-greasy 

*Pomegranate Seed Oil*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*

Botanical Name: Punica granatum linn
Origin: Europe
Extraction Method: Cold pressed
Color: Medium orange red
Obtained From: The seed
Contains: Rich in lipids and fiber
Uses: Anti-bacterial (acne), conditions, nourishing, restores the pH balance of skin, smoothing with anti-wrinkle properties; smoothes fine lines.
Base Oil: just a couple of drops in your formula (to start) 


*Poppy Seed Oil*
*Shelf Life of 1 year *
Botanical Name: Oleum Papaveris
Origin: Europe / Mediterranean
Extraction Method: Expeller Pressed
Color: Almost clear
Obtained From: The seed
Contains: High in linoleic acids, minerals and proteins
Uses: Aside from skin care, it is known to smooth the cuticle of the hair, while conditioning and adding shine to the hair as well.


*Pumpkin Seed Oil CP Unrefined*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*
Botanical Name: Cucurbita Pepo
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]France
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed
Color: Dark green to black
Obtained From: The seed
Contains: Rich in zinc, vitamin E, vitamin A, omega 3 and omega 6 essential fatty acids.
Uses: Used for its emollient properties, very rich and thick.
[/FONT]


*Red Raspberry Seed Oil*
*Shelf Life of 2 years*

Botanical Name: Rubus Idaeus
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed
Color: Medium orange
Obtained From: The seed
Contains: High in tocopherols, linoleic acid, alpha linolenic and oleic acids.
Uses: Wonderful anti-inflammatory. It is soothing, healing, and a superior free radical scavenger
[/FONT]

*Red*[FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]* Turkey Oil*
*Shelf Life of 2 years*[/FONT]

Botanical Name: Sulfated Ricinus Communis
Color: Very deep red
Uses: Used for it's ability to emulsify oils into water

_WARNING: NOT recommended for persons with allergies to sulpha-based products._


*Rice Bran Oil CP*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*

Botanical Name: Oryzo sativa
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Europe
Extraction Method: Cold pressed
Color: Light yellow / Clear
Contains: High in fatty acids, rich in phytic/ferulic acids
Uses: Used for its conditioning and softening properties

[/FONT]
*Rose Hip Seed Oil*
*Shelf Life of 6 months (Needs to be refrigerated, as this oil is quick to go rancid)*
Botanical Name: Rosa Rubiginosa aka Rosa Mosqueta
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Chile
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed / Unrefined / Organic
Color: Beautiful reddish orange
Obtained From: The seed
Contains: High in fatty acids. Linoleic (48%); linolenic (35%); Oleic (16%); palmitic (8%)
Uses: Remarkable for damaged, agitated, dry, mature skin

[/FONT]
*Safflower Oil*
*Shelf Life of 2 years*
Botanical Name: Carthamus tinctorius
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA
Extraction Method: Expeller Pressed / Refined
Color: Very mild clear yellow
Obtained From: Safflower
Contains: High in linoleic acid
Uses: Excellent to condition the skin

[/FONT]
*Seabuckthorn Co2 *[FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]*Berry Oil*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*[/FONT]
Botanical Name: Hippophae rhamnoides L
Origin:OTUS (Outside The [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]United States)[/FONT]
Extraction Method: CO2
Certified Organic - This oil comes from certified Organic BERRIES! 
_This oil will stain the skin! Use in moderation in skin care products._



*Seabuckthorn CO2 Seed Oil*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*
Botanical Name: Hippophae rhamnoides L
Origin:OTUS (Outside The [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]United States)[/FONT]
Extraction Method: CO2
Certified Organic - This oil comes from certified Organic Seeds.
Seabuckthorn Seed oil is light, non-staining & readily absorbed into the skin, can use under make-up, non-greasy. As an antioxidant, fighter and neutralizer of free radicals and peroxides, and immune builder, this oil is also an effective anti-aging agent which slows down the aging process externally.


*Seabuckthorn FRUIT/BERRY Oil CP*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*

Botanical Name: Hippophae Rhamnoides
Origin: China, Russia or Mongolia
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed or Centrifuge
Color: Deep amber (high in carotenes)
Obtained From: The fruit (contains 29%-48% of the oil while the berry contains 10%-15% of the oil) Fatty Acid Content: 79%
Contains: Very high in alpha-linoleic acid 31%; linoleic acid 36%; oleic acid 17%
Uses: Traditionally used for bed sores. Helps to combat wrinkles, dryness, burns. Creates a silky soft feel on the skin.

_This oil will stain the skin! Use in moderation in skin care products_.


----------



## Coffee (Dec 25, 2012)

*Sesame Oil CP*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*

Botanical Name: Sesamum indicum
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed / Unrefined
Color: Medium, rich brown
Obtained From: The seed
Contains: Extremely rich in vitamins and minerals, lecithin, linoleic and alpha linoleic acids
Uses: A highly regarded oil used in Ayurvedic applications

[/FONT]*Shea Oil*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*
Botanical Name: Butyrospermum parkii
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed (a fractionated oil by product of the shea butter process) [/FONT]Color: Yellow to gold
Obtained From: The seed of the Karite tree
Contains:
Uses: Feels elegant to the skin, anti-inflammatory, used for dry skin ,eczema, etc. 



*Soy Oil Organic / Refined*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*

Botanical Name: Soja hispida
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA
Extraction Method: Expeller Pressed
Color: Light yellow to clear
Obtained From: The soybean
Contains: Vitamin e, lecithin and sterolins
Uses: Nice base oil that is easily absorbed[/FONT]



*SquaLANE Oil*
*Shelf Life of 2 years*

Extraction Method: Catalytic hydrogenation of squalene derived from olive oil
Color: Clear
Obtained From: Olive oil
Uses: Conditions, protects skin, deeply and quickly absorbed into the skin

*Strawberry Seed Oil CP*
*Shelf Life of 2 Years*
Botanical Name: Fragaria ananassa
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed
Color: Light yellow
Obtained From: Seeds
Uses: Lovely, rich, penetrating oil, anti-aging, absorbs well, emollient, nourishing, protectant


*Sunflower Oil CP / Unrefined*
*Shelf Life of 1 year *
Botanical Name: Helianthus annuus
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Europe[/FONT]
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed / Unrefined
Color: Very rich, deep yellow
Obtained From: the seed
Contains: Vitamins A, D, E, lecithin and high in oleic acids
Uses: Very cost-effective emollient and skin conditioning oil

*Tamanu Oil CP*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*
Botanical Name: Calophyllum inophyllum
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]Tahiti
Extraction Method: Hand harvested / cold pressed
Color: Dark/medium green
Obtained From: From the (dried) fruit/nut
Contains: Extremely high proportion of essential fatty acids
Uses: Emollient and regenerative. Used around delicate tissue. Analgesic, softening, conditioning[/FONT]

*Walnut Oil (Unrefined)*
*Shelf Life of 1 year *
Botanical Name: Juglans regia
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA
Extraction Method: Expeller pressed
Color: Almost clear
Obtained From: The nut
Uses: Extremely emollient and used in formulations with dry and damaged skin.

[/FONT]
*Watermelon Seed Oil CP*
*Very Stable Shelf Life*
Botanical Name: Citrullus vulgaris
Origin: Europe
Extraction Method: Cold pressed
Color: Almost clear
Obtained From: The seed
Contains: Noted for its rich omegas 6 and 9 essential fatty acids
Uses: The seed of this has been used since ancient Egyptian times. It is healing, transdermal and has emollient properties.


*Wheat Germ Oil (Unrefined)*
*Shelf Life of 1 year*
Botanical Name: Triticum vulgare
Origin: [FONT=Comic Sans MS, Arial, Helvetica, Sans-serif]USA[/FONT]
Extraction Method: Cold Pressed and Unrefined
Color: Dark orange
Obtained From: The wheat kernel
Contains: One of the highest levels of natural Vitamin E and is a valuable additive to any skin care product.


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 25, 2012)

Great information, thanks, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 25, 2012)

Coffee, great information base on this all my oils have expired. Not good to be a pj and buy so much when you don't use it that fast.


----------



## adalexandria (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the breakdown.  Very helpful!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2012)

Coffee  Very Good Info for all the Oil Heads!  Thanks for Sharing!


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 25, 2012)

thanks Coffee i usually keep my oils in the fridge to stretch the shelf life with the exception of evoo, castor or evco.


----------



## chrisanddonniesmommy (Dec 25, 2012)

Very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Onhergrind09 (Dec 25, 2012)

I needed this in my life, thank you so much!


----------



## Coffee (Dec 25, 2012)

I keep some of my oils in the fridge, and some in the bathroom under the counter. I'll probably add more to the fridge; it's just kind of a pain to go get them from the fridge when I need them.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow, this list is extensive and I needed this. I just tossed a lot of oils and butters because I bought a bunch all at once two years ago and didn't get to use them up. I will not stock pile oil ever again for this reason, it has a relatively short shelf life.


----------



## Lita (Dec 25, 2012)

Allandra Such a wealth of information,Can this be a sticky..Coffee Thanks!

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## dmples2 (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the information @ Coffee


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks Coffee


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2012)

I don't think I've ever had an Oil go totally Rancid on me to the point that it had to be pitched.

I agree with AtlantaJJ I won't be stockpiling Oils.  

That was my reason for starting the Oil Challenge in the 1st place.

I do have a _nice_ amount, but right now it's mostly Blends.  

I'm sure this Winter I'll be doing through quite a few of them.


----------



## Coffee (Dec 25, 2012)

@IDareT'sHair & @AtlantaJJ, I agree with you both about buying too many oils. Me with my pj behind, I'm still buying some; I am soooo addicted to oils, they just all sound so delicious and work wonders on hair, I just have to buy it . I just recently purchased, pumpkin seed oil, broccoli seed oil, Indian Macassar Oil, Hemp Seed, and Wheat Germ . Opps, I forgot Mystic Oil, Gleau, Keratasea Serum, and Maracuja oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2012)

Coffee Gurl, I know you got thebomb Oil Stash.

And you are so right, it is very addicting.

My plan is to use those 'Older' Oils on top of my DC'er before Steaming.  

Or maybe steaming with some of them to use up some of the older Oils I had.

I just wish I could remember to do it.erplexed

At this point, I think I have more "Blends" than Regular Oils.


----------



## Coffee (Dec 25, 2012)

IDareT'sHair, I always use an oil over my hair when DCing under the steamer. I also pre-poo with some and use some in my DC. Since I don't work outside of the home, I always keep some in my hair with a plastic baggie on. So, I guess using them in all those different ways helps with not having to throw very many away ~.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 25, 2012)

Coffee  That's great!  I need to remember to do the DC/Oil thang.  

I'm suppose to be doing it throughout the Winter Months to help combat dryness in the cold weather. (Something You don't have to deal with)

I'd also like to try an Oil Steam on Freshly cowashed hair.  Just to try it out.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for this! I'm clipping these to Evernote.


----------



## Seamonster (Dec 26, 2012)

Guys my oils don't go bad because I cook with them as well as use them on both my body and hair. 

*DON'T THROW AWAY Outdated oils, if you don't feel comfortable using the, send them to me.* I use old oils for my body, and eat fresh ones.


----------



## virtuenow (Dec 26, 2012)

It just so happens the best oils and all favorite have indefinite shelf lives *cheers*: Castor, jojoba, and evco.


----------



## Sunbeam (Dec 26, 2012)

This is very helpful; thank you for providing the extensive list!


----------



## Lita (Dec 26, 2012)

Bumping........


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 29, 2012)

This is great information!
Thanks for sharing.
I will no longer be purchasing the Apricot Kernel oil.


----------



## MeowMix (Jan 5, 2013)

Coffee.  This sticky is right on time.  Thanks for all the work you did with this.


----------



## tallowah (Jan 8, 2013)

Brillient! Thank you Coffee


----------



## ronie (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you Coffee for this. What about essential oils though? I've had my 1 oz bottle of rosemary and peppermint oil for almost a year now, but since i  only use a couple of drop at a time, they still look almost full. Will they go bad on me anytime soon?


----------



## Kinky4Agirl (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to do this for us Coffee!


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks,very helpful


----------



## keranikki (Apr 2, 2013)

Thank you so much for this informative insight on various oils.


----------



## ChelleBelle (Jun 7, 2013)

My goodness this was a helpful thread for me.  Newbie in the house and still trying to figure out which oils to purchase and their uses.  Thank you Coffee!


----------



## KinkyRN (Aug 26, 2013)

To my stash I go with this magnificent list in hand. Thanks a billion Coffee!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 4, 2014)

So thankful to this thread.  I knew evco had a long shelf life but wasnt sure And I still have a lot a brought back with me from India and I was getting worried about its use.  I also keep it in a dark cool spot so that it wouldnt go rancid as fast.  Back of the pantry.  I pull it out and leave it in the bathroom to warm up while I'm in the shower of I need to take some out.  I brought big old jugs home lmfao


----------



## shannyjones (Sep 6, 2014)

thanks for sharing. really appreciate it


----------



## Aggie (Nov 28, 2015)

Holy crap, it's a good thing I came in here. I see most oils really don't have a very long shelf life. Okay this changes everything for me. I can't buy the gallon sizes anymore. I'll stick with 16oz and liter sizes for my oil rinse challenge and for my business.


----------



## julzinha (Dec 27, 2015)

Aggie said:


> Holy crap, it's a good thing I came in here. I see most oils really don't have a very long shelf life. Okay this changes everything for me. I can't buy the gallon sizes anymore. I'll stick with 16oz and liter sizes for my oil rinse challenge and for my business.


If you use an antioxidant you can extend the shelf life


----------



## Aggie (Dec 29, 2015)

julzinha said:


> If you use an antioxidant you can extend the shelf life


Thank you


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 23, 2016)

....so many oils to throw away now


----------

